# Serverübergreifender Gildeninvite



## Possessed (14. Juli 2014)

Hatte eine längere WoW-Pause gemacht und hab jetzt vor ein paar Monaten wieder angefangen, allerdings auf dem Server eines Arbeitskollegen. Da ich noch viele 80-85 Levler auf meinem alten Server habe wollte ich wissen, ob es demnächst möglich sein wird diese in die Gilde auf dem neuen Server zu inven. Hatte da mal was gehört, dass diese Möglichkeit kommen soll, daher die Frage. (Beide Server sind nicht im gleichen Realmpool)


----------



## lavax (14. Juli 2014)

Wenn du Glück hast und beide Server miteinander verbunden werden, ja.
Ansonsten sieht es leider düster aus.

Wenn man die Servernamen wüsste, könnte man eine genauere Aussage treffen.


----------



## Derulu (14. Juli 2014)

Da hast du was mißverstanden. "Serverübergreifender Gildeninvite" funktioniert ausschließlich auf sogenannten "Verknüpften Servern", das sind Server, die für immer und untrennbar von Blizzard zu einem einzigen "virtuellen Server" verbunden wurden. Die verhalten sich dann so, als wäre es ein einziger Server, bloß, dass sich jeder beim einloggen noch auf seinen eigenen Server einloggt.

Erklärt hier: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/blog/10551009/Patch_54_Feature-Vorschau_Verkn%C3%BCpfte_Realms-05_08_2013

Thread mit anstehenden und bereits absolviewrten verknüpfungen hier: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/8427544186


----------



## Imba-Noob (14. Juli 2014)

Possessed schrieb:


> Da ich noch viele 80-85 Levler auf meinem alten Server habe wollte ich wissen, ob es demnächst möglich sein wird diese in die Gilde auf dem neuen Server zu inven. Hatte da mal was gehört, dass diese Möglichkeit kommen soll, daher die Frage. (Beide Server sind nicht im gleichen Realmpool)



Ja, "demnächst", also mit WoD ist geplant, dass Gilden serverunabhängig einladen können. Nähere Informationen, z. B. zu den Realmpools, gibt es noch nicht. Ob das Feature zu Release kommen wird, ist zudem fraglich. Blizzard hat ja leider viele gut gemeinte Ideen verworfen oder auf Eis gelegt.


----------



## Derulu (14. Juli 2014)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> Ja, "demnächst", also mit WoD ist geplant, dass Gilden serverunabhängig einladen können.



Zu Raids ja...in Gilden, nein, weil damit zu viel drum herum dranhängt (Postsystem, Gildenerfolgssystem, Gildenchat, etc.), was an die einzelnen Server gebunden ist (oder eben einen "Serververbund")


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Juli 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Zu Raids ja...in Gilden, nein, weil damit zu viel drum herum dranhängt (Postsystem, Gildenerfolgssystem, Gildenchat, etc.), was an die einzelnen Server gebunden ist (oder eben einen "Serververbund")


Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, sonst könnte man ja gleich alle Server zusammen legen. Wenn überhaupt dann wird allenfalls auf den Servern gehen, die jetzt als Crossrealm auch zusammen spielen können.


----------



## Possessed (14. Juli 2014)

Hm. Schade dass das nicht gehen wird. Wollte den einen oder anderen Char auf 90 spielen. Aber mit getrennten Gilden ist das dann doof. Und 20 &#8364; für einen Chartransfer gebe ich dann doch nicht aus. 



> Wenn man die Servernamen wüsste, könnte man eine genauere Aussage treffen.



Tirion -> Arygos. Aber laut dem Link ist da eine Verknüpfung nicht geplant.


----------



## zampata (14. Juli 2014)

wo ist das Problem?
http://www.wowprogress.com/pve/eu/arygos
Keine Ahnung ob die Werte stimmen aber demnach wäre Arygos ein sehr kleiner Server.
Da kommt sicher noch eine Verknüpfung auch wenn derzeit keine geplant ist. Vermutlich gibt es irgendein Problem was optimiert werden muss;
durch die vergangenen Zusammnenlegungen sind die Wartezeiten im Battlenet gestiegen. Vermutlich muss Blizazrd was ändern bevor weiter zusammen gelegt werden kann.

und bis dahin, es gibt cross realm gruppen für alles mögliche, eine Gilde ist nicht mehr zwingend erforderlich
und bis WoD ist auch noch etwas Zeit


----------



## madmurdock (15. Juli 2014)

Wollte dir nur den Tipp geben, dass du auch so beliebig xrealm Gruppen bauen/an ihnen teilnehmen kannst. Du brauchst halt nur von einem Freund per battle.net id invited, oder halt über das Blizzard Raid Tool invited werden. Blizz sind ja nicht gerade die fixesten, was Serverzusammenlegung angeht - um's mal diplomatisch auszudrücken..+

Auf jeden Fall kannst du somit trotzdem mit deinem Kollegen zusammenspielen und raiden.


----------



## Derulu (15. Juli 2014)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Blizz sind ja nicht gerade die fixesten, was Serverzusammenlegung angeht - um's mal diplomatisch auszudrücken..+



Man könnte fast meinen, das wäre eventuell etwas, das relativ viele Kriterien hat und relativ gut verbereitet sein will  - also ja, Zwangsschließungen von Servern inkl. Zwangsumzügen der dortigen Spieler ginge sicherlich deutlich schneller


----------



## Philistyne (15. Juli 2014)

Arygos ist doch seit Anfang des Monats mit Khaz'goroth verknüpft worden. Ob die allerdings mit einem dritten oder vierten Server verknüpft werden liegt an Blizz. Also klitzekleine Chance besteht da schon noch.


----------



## Derulu (15. Juli 2014)

Philistyne hat so recht

Abgeschlossene Verknüpfungen:

	Arygos / Khaz'goroth


----------



## madmurdock (15. Juli 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Man könnte fast meinen, das wäre eventuell etwas, das relativ viele Kriterien hat und relativ gut verbereitet sein will  - also ja, Zwangsschließungen von Servern inkl. Zwangsumzügen der dortigen Spiueler ginge sicherlich deutlich schneller



Naja, das Serversterben geht ja nicht erst seit ein paar Monaten so... Anders gehandelt hätte hier schon vor Jahren werden müssen. Ich habe schon öfters mal Bezahlpausen eingelegt und es ist immer wieder frustrierend zu sehen, wenn dein Server mal wieder nicht in der Zusammenlegung auftaucht, nachdem du dann doch mal wieder reaktiviert hast.

Klar, du könntest natürlich 200 Tacken für einen Transfer hinlegen, oder neu anfangen, so dass all deine gesammelten Rufstufen, Rezepte, Transmog- und Funitems sonstwo versauern, aber es gibt selbst dann einem keiner die Garantie, dass man nach 3 Monaten nicht wieder 200 Tacken löhnen "müsste"...

Mittlerweile gibt es zwar die LFR und die Xrealm-Suche - Möglichkeit, aber dort sind die Möglichkeiten ja ein wenig begrenzt was die Kommunikation angeht.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Juli 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Man könnte fast meinen, das wäre eventuell etwas, das relativ viele Kriterien hat und relativ gut verbereitet sein will  - also ja, Zwangsschließungen von Servern inkl. Zwangsumzügen der dortigen Spieler ginge sicherlich deutlich schneller


Klingt ja fast so, als wenn du so was schon selbst gemacht hättest. 
Ich stell mir das nicht so einfach vor. Zumal die Populationen passen müssen bzw. die Serverökonomie dabei genau beachtet werden muss. Wenn was schief läuft, bekommt man die wahrscheinlich nie wieder fehlerfrei hin. 
Ursprünglich war es ja so geplant, dass es lt. Blizzard schon längst hätte alles abgeschlossen sein müssen. Es sind aber noch viele Server nicht verknüpft. Die werden nicht langsam sein, sondern eher auf größere Probleme gestoßen sein. Zudem kann es sicherlich auch noch passieren, dass zu den bisher zusammen gelegten Servern noch der eine oder andere dazu kommt. 
Vielleicht will man nach der Zusammenlegung auch halbwegs gleich große Server haben. Also einfach wird das sicherlich nicht sein.


----------



## Possessed (15. Juli 2014)

Also ich bin da skeptisch was die Zusammenlegung von Tirion und Arygos angeht, zumal die beiden Server sehr Allianzdominant sind. Allein aufgrund der Fraktionsbalance wird Blizz´ die beiden Server nicht fusionieren wollen.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Juli 2014)

Sofern du das Geld ausgeben willst, bleibt dir eigentlich nur das kostenpflichtige transferieren der Chars.


----------



## Possessed (15. Juli 2014)

Hab mir sagen lassen, dass die Transfers gelegentlich im Angebot sind. Ist diesbezüglich etwas bekannt? Weil 20 € für einen einzelnen Transfer werde ich nicht ausgeben wollen...


----------



## Derulu (15. Juli 2014)

Possessed schrieb:


> Also ich bin da skeptisch was die Zusammenlegung von Tirion und Arygos angeht, zumal die beiden Server sehr Allianzdominant sind. Allein aufgrund der Fraktionsbalance wird Blizz´ die beiden Server nicht fusionieren wollen.



Noch einmal: 
Fraktionsgleichgewicht ist bei den Serververbindungen nicht möglich zu erreichen.
Es werden nämlich nur Server zusammengelegt, die nicht jetzt schon zur Hauptspielzeit auf "hoch" stehen, doch die einzigen 3 deutschen PvE-Server mit Hordeübergewicht/Fraktionsgleichgewicht sind allesamt bereits "Hoch", alle anderen PvE-Server haben massives Allianzübergewicht und bei bei PvP-Servern ist es genau umgekehrt. PvP- und PvE-Server, werden aber nicht vermischt
Allerdings ist es ja auch so, dass sich bei Zusammenschluss zweier Server mit 1:10 Verhältnis bei angenommener gleicher Spieleranzahl, die Zahl der Spieler der unterlegenen Fraktion verdoppelt. Und 200 ist, trotz Unterlegenheit besser als nur 100...


Edit:
Zum Ausgleich (bzw. als Versuch, ob dies angenommen werden würden) der Fraktionsungleichgewichte gibt es auf einigen "vollen" US-Servern aktuell die Aktion, kostenlos von der über- zur unterlegenen Fraktion zu wechseln (auch ein Gildenwechsel ist kostenlos)


----------

